# A nation holds its breath as Omri Casspi approaches his debut with the Kings



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

> TEL AVIV, Israel – Omri Casspi knew better than everyone else, or certainly, before everyone else. At age 15 – before he went on a date or finished high school – he decided that he was the chosen one.
> 
> He would be the first. The first Israeli selected in the opening round of the NBA draft. The first to live among Kings and Lakers. The first to successfully represent this basketball-crazed country of approximately 7.5 million people, few of whom measure up to NBA standards...


SacBee


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's not just Israelis who are eagerly awaiting his debut - I'm considering getting his jersey from the NBA store (at an ungodly price).


----------

